# Way to Auto Pause ProSpangle Machine between Colors?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's a way to automatically pause between two colors (only) if the design has 5 colors? I need a pause after the first or second color to change out reels, but I get so busy I forget to stop the machine.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Not that I'm aware of, only if it runs out of spangle tape


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Support got back with me earlier. It cannot be done, but they might be trying to work on it .


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

BTW, my solution so I wouldn't forget to change reels:

Set timer for x sec/min (approx. time of 1st reel) and start at the same time as machine.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

BTW, my solution so I wouldn't forget to change reels:

Set timer for x sec/min (approx. time of 1st reel) and start at the same time as machine.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

When I have a design that requires me to change in midstream I just sit there and monitor it.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Has your machine been running ok? Just curious


----------

